# '04 21Rs Sound / Entertainment System Complete Upgrade



## Trailer Trash

Hey, folks...this is a LONG post so beware--but it may help a few of you, or give you some ideas.

I thought I'd post some pics of my recently finished set of mods on my '04 21RS. We've only taken the Outback out once so far since we got it 2 weeks ago...the wife and I are HUGE music buffs, and we like to watch a little TV at night before hitting the sack. During our recent 3-day Maiden "Shake-Down" Voyage, we found that the OEM sound / TV system TOTALLY SUCKS. The 13" CRT Tube TV (not wired through ceiling's stereo speakers)is like watching a movie on a cell phone from across the room and almost impossible to hear. HORRIBLE sound quality from the "clock radio" looking "Stereo" and it's paper speakers made listening to any music insufferable.

Now mind you, I have a 60" Plasma in my home with a nice home theater set-up, and I just finished a total DIY sound system upgrade in my car--so I consider myself a bit of an Audio/Visual SNOB. I was on a budget for the camper, but shopping I went.

I bought a Kenwood KDC-X396 Car Stereo reciever. I paid $129 for it. It has SO MANY sound-shaping tools in it's menu, it rivals the $500 Pioneer I just put in my car. It does AM/FM, CD, iPod control, front Aux input, variable color illumination, and 22 watts per channel X4. GREAT receiver to turn our 21RS into a weekend party-shack. It even has front, rear, and sub-woofer pre-amplifier RCA outputs--which will come in handy when I put a small amplifier and a 10" Kicker Subwoofer in a small enclosure under the far Dinette seat in a month or two.









For the speakers, I bought some Phoenix Gold RSD-65 6.5" 2-Way Coaxial car stereo speakers. They cost me $69 a pair. They have a soft-dome (synthetic silk) tweeter, so you get really crisp clear highs without the harshness of Mylar, Aluminum, or Titanium dome tweeters. The woofer cone is Polypropylene, with a butyl rubber surround for longevity and heat resistance. They can handle WAY more wattage than I'll ever throw at them, and they sound incredible just running off of that new Kenwood head unit. I painted the grilles white to match the camper's interior theme.

The stock speakers were 5-1/4" diameter, but I decided to upgrade to 6-1/2" for better sound, and more of it. About 2 minutes with the included cutting template and a Dremel tool is all it took to open the holes up a little. As you can see from my pictures below, the mounting depth of the new speakers is WAY deeper than the stock speakers, but they fit like a dream. I pushed the fiberglass insulation in the ceiling back about 4" all the way around to give each speaker some enclosure/breathing room. The fact that the interior ceiling AND outer sub-roof (under the roof membrance) are both Luaun Plywood, means the speakers are mounted in acoustic heaven--wooden baffles and fiberglass damping material. My 21 y/o son (who's car audio system is almost as good as mine) couldn't believe the sound quality...and the fact that you can feel pretty deep, punchy mid-bass all the way in the floor now!

Since the stock speakers were wired in parallel off of only ONE channel of the stock radio's outputs, I had to fish new speaker wiring through the ceiling for one of the speakers--so that they would each be running off of their own "channel" from the new head unit. The interior speakers are run-off of the head unit's REAR speaker outputs. I ran new speaker wire down the dinette wall and through the kitchen cabinets to feed detachable outdoor speakers I'm going to put together later this month. These are fed from the head unit's FRONT speaker outputs. These front speaker wires terminate into a $3.00 Radio Shack Speaker Terminal Plugset, which I Dremeled, caulked, and screwed into the outside kitchen's "plastic tub" insert wall. Once I put the outdoor speakers together (6x9s in small boxes), I can fade from indoors to outdoors--or anywhere in-between.

The 13" stock TV went bye-bye too. In its place I mounted a 19" Widescreen Vizio LCD TV (Un-used bedroom TV that one kid left behind after moving out beacause it was "too small"). It now swivels and tilts on a Sanus articulating TV wall mount I got from Wal-Mart for $60. I also picked-up a new (VERY Small!)Sony HDMI DVD player, an HDMI cable, and a Belkin surge protector / power strip that has a really low-profile plug head that swivels 360 degrees--it made for a really CLEAN installation, and the plug head sits flat against the ceiling so it doesn't interfere with the TV at all.

I notched-out the partition wall into a C-Shape so we can see the entire TV from the Queen bed. Plus, I think it looks better. I trimmed it out with the same white vinyl "T" Moulding I got from the RV store for $3.00

So, with the TV mounted through the kitchen cabinet and a 1" pine "spacer", it was time to mount everything else in the space that used to be occupied by that worthless stock radio. I made my own DVD player "shelf" from 5/16" thick MDF board, glue and my pneumatic staple gun.

I bought a Universal (under-the-dash) car stereo mount to hold the new Kenwood head unit. I painted the stereo mount and my DIY DVD shelf semi-gloss white, and mounted them up.

**Note** The stock "shelf" that the small TV sat on has a "false bottom" and you can hide all your extra wires and cables inside there; in-between the thick TV shelf and false bottim panel...FYI.

And finally, I fashioned some crafty iPod and XM radio mounting/docking solutions from a couple of Belkin/Griffin "Tune-Docks" I got from Parts Express on close-out for only $2.11 each! (They used to sell in stores for about $40). I cut the cupholder mounts away with the Dremel, and inverted the whole tune dock system. It is screwed to the bottom of the shelf. As you can see in the pics, I can un-screw the iPod mount head and mount a different head that I adapted to hold my trusty old Delphi Sky-Fi 2 XM Satellite Radio. I wanted to utilize my portable XM tuner inside the camper, but still have the option to pull it off it's mounting cradle and dock it in it's XM boom box for heading down to the beach. When docked inside, it sends it's signal through the kenwood FM tuner without any extra wires dangling. The 12V cigarette lighter plug plugs-in right next to the TV antenna cable.

To Summarize:

New *Free 19" LCD TV $150.00
New Kenwood Head Unit $129.00
New 6.5" Speakers $69.00
New Sony DVD Player $44.00
Belkin Tune Docks (2) $4.22
Sanus TV Mount $59.00
HDMI Cable $10.00
Speaker Wire (50') $8.00
Outside Speaker Plug $3.00
Wood/Paint/Supplies $15.00
Belkin Surge Protector $9.00

Total Spent: ~ $500 ($350 actual cash)

And we now have AM/FM/XM/iPod, TV/DVD and with a 3.5mm "Aux" cord, we can listen to the TV or movie through the ceiling speakers now, and a hidden plug for future outdoor/patio area speakers. A total "home-away-from-home" entertainment make-over! I'm very pleased with all my hard work.














It looks and sounds amazing. Thanks for reading! I hope it inspires other Outbackers.


----------



## RDS

Very nice! We did a very similar install in our 21rs. I installed the TV mount to the outer panel so we could use the old TV box for extra storage and got a 19" flat screen with a built in DVD player.

I would like to add the outdoor speaker option. The detachable outside speakers are a great idea!


----------



## Trailer Trash

RDS said:


> Very nice! We did a very similar install in our 21rs. I installed the TV mount to the outer panel so we could use the old TV box for extra storage and got a 19" flat screen with a built in DVD player.
> 
> I would like to add the outdoor speaker option. The detachable outside speakers are a great idea!


Thanks. I toyed with the idea of getting a whole new TV with integral DVD, but they're $160 and up, I was on a budget, and I had this awesome looking white Vizio just sitting around.

*If anyone is looking to upgrade to these same speakers, but keeping the original 5-1/4" size, onlinecarstereo.com has them on closeout for only $29.99 a pair!
*
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/p_17547_Phoenix_Gold_RSd5.aspx

I will end up going back to the same local car audio shop in a couple of weeks to get the Phoenix Gold RSD 6x9 speakers. They will be housed in small, carpeted "6x9 wedge boxes" like the ones in the picture below; only I'm looking for the ones with the small port tubes in them for better sound quality.

I plan on screwing small rubber amplifier feet to the bottoms (for stability/elemental protection), and small plastic grab-handles to the tops (for toting). I also plan on adding small brackets to the back sides of the boxes as a means of wrapping-up the ~25' of speaker wire coming from each speaker (similar to cord-wrap brackets on guitar amps and vacuum cleaners).

Once they're all done, I'll post pics. These should wind-up and store in the 21RS's rear/outside storage cubby quite nicely--or under the dinette seat.


----------



## Insomniak

I'm working on replacing our speakers as well. I decided to go in a bit different direction and have ordered Pyle 5-1/4" ceiling speakers from Amazon. They're cheap at only $35.00 per pair, but they have good reviews and I won't have to paint them white. They require a slightly larger cutout than the stock speakers in the Outback, but that won't be a problem with a Dremel or even a sharp utility knife and rounded file. I'm also thinking of replacing the really crappy "marine" speakers on the exterior. Not many choices, and I'll probably use the Boss 5-1/4 inch that others have used. We rarely use the outside speakers, and if I don't replace them, we'll survive.

Just FYI Trailer Trash (I love that name), the 2004 Outback didn't come with a television of any kind, so you have the previous owners to thank for the junk they left behind!


----------



## Ou224

Very nice work. I just picked up a new to me 21RS LE a couple weeks ago and added a new 19" tv with the same mount. I ended up mounting it to the outside wall below the factory tv nook. I put it there because it had a top load DVD slot and could not load it if I mounted it in the factory location. I can also swing the tv to be viewed from any direction.

Do you, or anyone else, know if the trailers are pre-wired for outdoor speakers? Wondering if the wires are inside the wall even if mine did not come factory with the outside speakers.


----------



## Trailer Trash

Ou224 said:


> Very nice work. I just picked up a new to me 21RS LE a couple weeks ago and added a new 19" tv with the same mount. I ended up mounting it to the outside wall below the factory tv nook. I put it there because it had a top load DVD slot and could not load it if I mounted it in the factory location. I can also swing the tv to be viewed from any direction.
> 
> Do you, or anyone else, know if the trailers are pre-wired for outdoor speakers? Wondering if the wires are inside the wall even if mine did not come factory with the outside speakers.


The 21RS is NOT pre-wired for outdoor speakers that I could see; and I had everything pretty much torn apart.

I have no quams about cutting holes in the outside of the camper for new speakers; it's just the interior wallboard and wallpaper that I don't want to deal with. Plus, I'd rather just have speakers I can position at good listening areas underneath the awning.

I looked at new TVs, but they were all TOP load DVD as you stated before. That wouldn't work with the TV mounted up so high so I went with a stand-alone DVD player. Plus, I like to build stuff and do more "custom" work.


----------



## RDS

Trailer Trash said:


> Very nice work. I just picked up a new to me 21RS LE a couple weeks ago and added a new 19" tv with the same mount. I ended up mounting it to the outside wall below the factory tv nook. I put it there because it had a top load DVD slot and could not load it if I mounted it in the factory location. I can also swing the tv to be viewed from any direction.
> 
> Do you, or anyone else, know if the trailers are pre-wired for outdoor speakers? Wondering if the wires are inside the wall even if mine did not come factory with the outside speakers.


The 21RS is NOT pre-wired for outdoor speakers that I could see; and I had everything pretty much torn apart.

I have no quams about cutting holes in the outside of the camper for new speakers; it's just the interior wallboard and wallpaper that I don't want to deal with. Plus, I'd rather just have speakers I can position at good listening areas underneath the awning.

I looked at new TVs, but they were all TOP load DVD as you stated before. That wouldn't work with the TV mounted up so high so I went with a stand-alone DVD player. Plus, I like to build stuff and do more "custom" work.








[/quote]

FYI, RCA makes a 19" high def 1080 side load DVD combo TV if anyone is interested. Got it from Walmart online. It had great ratings and so far we are very pleased.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Our trailers have a TV and stereo with speakers?


----------



## Trailer Trash

Oregon_Camper said:


> Our trailers have a TV and stereo with speakers?


Haha... I'm guessing you never spend much time cooped-up inside?

We like to go camping with some friends sometimes, and when it's time to come in from the beach, it's nice to have tunes both inside and out. It sucks sometimes; being a sound system snob. But I love my tunes...


----------



## sonomaguy

Can you tell me how you fished in the other channel across the ceiling. I hate the mono sound in the trailer and would like to go with a better stereo but with only mono sound, no way. I like your outside speaker idea too, may have to try that once I get the inside fixed. I love this forum, so much good info and I just started looking today. Lots of new ideas to work on.


----------



## gymnastjay

RDS said:


> Very nice! We did a very similar install in our 21rs. I installed the TV mount to the outer panel so we could use the old TV box for extra storage and got a 19" flat screen with a built in DVD player.
> 
> I would like to add the outdoor speaker option. The detachable outside speakers are a great idea!


When you mounted on the outside panel did you have to add any kind of brace on the back of the outer panel? I am adding a mount in the same place and I didn't know if I would need to reinforce the outside panel. Thanks


----------



## Trailer Trash

sonomaguy said:


> Can you tell me how you fished in the other channel across the ceiling. I hate the mono sound in the trailer and would like to go with a better stereo but with only mono sound, no way. I like your outside speaker idea too, may have to try that once I get the inside fixed. I love this forum, so much good info and I just started looking today. Lots of new ideas to work on.


In the 21RS, directly above the dinette table there is a seam in the ceiling panels that's covered with a wooden strip (stapled-on). I gently pried that cover strip off, then gently pried one of the luaun plywood ceiling panels down. From there, I was able to use a coat hanger to "fish" the new speaker wire through from the speaker hole (the one above the FEET of the slide-out bed)--through to the dinette light hole--through to the ceiling seam--through to the cable outlet plug hole above the TV shelf.

Just go a little at a time and you'll get it. You're fishing it through the aluminum ceiling / roof "trusses". I tied my speaker wire to a loop I bent in the end of a straightened wire coat hanger.

I only re-wired the speaker over the dinette. I left the original wiring in-tact over the couch.

I hope that all makes sense.


----------



## RDS

gymnastjay said:


> Very nice! We did a very similar install in our 21rs. I installed the TV mount to the outer panel so we could use the old TV box for extra storage and got a 19" flat screen with a built in DVD player.
> 
> I would like to add the outdoor speaker option. The detachable outside speakers are a great idea!


When you mounted on the outside panel did you have to add any kind of brace on the back of the outer panel? I am adding a mount in the same place and I didn't know if I would need to reinforce the outside panel. Thanks
[/quote]

I added a 2x4 to the inside of the outer panel with a rabbet cut in it. I then added a piece of thin plywood rounded the edge and painted it all white. It acts as support for TV mount and a false panel to stuff the wires behind.

My DW loves the extra storage space with no wires hanging down.


----------



## tc-ob

Nice work!

I would like to add outdoor speakers as well. How did you get the wires run from the tv shelf to the lower kitchen cabinets? Looks like you used a stick on cable sleeve? Did you have any ideas on running the wires in the wall? Anyone else try this?

Thanks.


----------



## venatic

Heck, I'd just like to get the TV off the counter so we'd have some more counter space. I may incorporate some of your ideas.


----------



## sonomaguy

I'd like to see a pic of the TV mounted there. How do you keep it from bouncing while traveling?


----------



## Trailer Trash

tc-ob said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I would like to add outdoor speakers as well. How did you get the wires run from the tv shelf to the lower kitchen cabinets? Looks like you used a stick on cable sleeve? Did you have any ideas on running the wires in the wall? Anyone else try this?
> 
> Thanks.


I DID run the outside speaker wires down a piece of stick-on cable guide sleeve. From there, they go into a drilled hole in the kitchen cabinet (behind the forward dinette seatback cushion), then through the kitchen cabinets to my speaker plug-in terminal I mounted in the camp kitchen tub.


----------



## RDS

sonomaguy said:


> I'd like to see a pic of the TV mounted there. How do you keep it from bouncing while traveling?


I think most of us myself included slide the TV off the mount during travel. Mine rides on the bed under the comforter.


----------



## AngryA

Resurrecting this post with a quick question.

Does anyone have a good solution for a speaker selector (A, B, or both)? I'm in the process of replacing the worn out "stereo" in my 03 21RS and would like to be able to switch between the speakers. I will be installing a car cd/am/fm receiver and as many speakers as I'm able. One set will go in the outside kitchen.

EDIT - Can I just use one set of speaker wires to input to a speaker selector switch and split it to the 2 or 3 locations I want the speakers?

Thanks,
AA


----------



## AngryA

Anyone?


----------



## cdawrld

"EDIT - Can I just use one set of speaker wires to input to a speaker selector switch and split it to the 2 or 3 locations I want the speakers?"

Yes you can do this. I do this for my home deck/pool area. I have a 6 way splitter. Depending on where I'm sitting I turn on that area.
This will dilute the power going to the speakers the more speakers (areas) you turn on. Can cause a problem with too much draw on the output device at higher volumes. Resulting in overheating it. And visits from the police.
On a trailer I don't see that being an issue.


----------



## AngryA

Thanks.

AA


----------



## AngryA

Anyone that has put speakers in the outside kitchen tub, do you have any insight into this process? When planning the holes for the speakers, one of them will be directly behind the oven/range. I don't see this as being a problem but, looking for some info anyone may have.

This isn't mine but this is what I'm after.









Thanks,
AA


----------

